# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lập trình >  Giúp bài tập C

## morningcity84

nhờ cao thủ giải giúp:
1/ viết ct có các hàm thao tác phân số: công,trừ, nhân, chia 2 phân số và rút gọn 1 phân số.

2/ quản lý ngày sinh của bạn bè
viết ct cho phép quản lý ngày sinh của bạn bè. mỗi ng` có các thông tin họ tên, ngày sinh, điện thoại và địa chỉ. ct cho phép thêm, xóa, chỉnh sửa và tìm kiếm thông tin 1 ng` bạn. yêu cầu lưu trữ thông tin này trong 1 tệp văn bản.

3/ giải hệ phương trình
viết ct giải hpt bận nhất n ẩn. ma trận các hệ số của hpt đọc vào từ 1 tệp văn bản.

4/ tính toán số lớn
viết ct xử lý tính toán các số lớn. yêu cầu chỉ thực hiện 2 phép toán cộng và trừ, sử dụng chuỗi kí tự để biễu diễn số lớn.

5/ quản lý kết quả thi tuyển sinh
viết ct quản lý kết quả thi tuyển sinh đh của các thí sinh. thông tin mỗi thí sinh gồm: họ, tên, khu vực ưu tiên, khối thi, điểm thi môn 1, môn 2, môn 3, tổng điểm. ct phải cho phép thêm, xóa, chỉnh sửa và tìm kiếm 1 thí sinh. yêu câu lưu trữ thông tin này trong 1 tệp văn bản.

6/ tính giai thừa số lớn
viết ct tính giai thừa của số nguyên lớn, yêu cầu sử dụng chuỗi kí tự để biễu diễn số nguyên lớn

7/ tính đạo hàm của đa thức
viết ct tính đạo hàm của đa thức bậc n: . yêu cầu sử dụng kiểu dữ liệu mảng các cấu trúc, mỗi cấu trúc gồm hệ số và bậc tương ứng.

8/ xử lý tập hợp
viết ct xử lý các phép toán trên tập hợp, gồm: phép hợp, phép giao, phép hiệu của 2 tập hợp và phép kiểm tra tập con. yêu cầu sữ dụng kiểu dữ liệu mảng để cài dặt kiểu tập hợp

----------


## mrkhanh789

*bài tập c*

giải giúp bài này với
tính giai thừa số lớn
viết ct tính giai thừa của số nguyên lớn, yêu cầu sử dụng chuỗi kí tự để biễu diễn số nguyên lớn

----------


## Diemasp1

*nhiều quá*

mấy bài này năm ngoái mình có làm rồi, bạn nào có nhu cầu liên hệ: [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>

----------


## khoaicukhom

anh oi giai giup dum em di anh!

----------


## hiennhan12

bạn *whatami_culuc* dùng hàm *atoi(char*)* để chuyển xâu thành số nguyên sau đó cứ chia cho 10 lấy phần dư để được số cuối cùng kết hợp cả vòng for để nhân vào thế là ok.

----------


## nguyenuyen

ai muốn giúp liến hệ vói minh nhé [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>

----------


## thaonguyen0494

hix hix ! các bác ko post lời giải lên đây luôn được à ?

_______________

có rất nhiều dap an de thi tot nghiep, dap an de thi dai hoc 2010, tại dap an de thi dai hoc , dap an de thi tot nghiep thpt bạn hãy lượm thật nhiều dap an de thi dh 2010 cho mình nhé !

----------


## wassing123

bạn tham khảo ở đây nhé
http://forums.******************/showthread.php?p=135696#post135696
http://forums.******************/showthread.php?t=31729

----------

